# Mites on Donkey



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

So long story short, my friend has a mini donkey that suddenly got a really bad case of the itchies. He is so itchy, he has been biting himself bloody. At first we thought he had a fungal infection. Yesterday, we gave him a bath with a medicated shampoo from the vet and treated his open wounds. When I got home I went to jump in the shower, and noticed specks of brown dirt on my calves. Except they were not dirt specs. They were teeny tiny brown bugs. What kind of mites do you think they'd be? 

The poor little donkey won't go in his stall and when coaxed into coming in, starts stomping and going crazy. I think His stall is infested as well. Any recommendations on getting rid of them in his stall?


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the second post. I forgot to say that she is going to do chemical dips on the donkey to treat the mites per veterinary recommendations, but we are worried about reinfestation if we don't get rid of them in his stall.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, IME donks do seem to be a bit more susceptible than horses, which IME only tend to get lice/mites when quite run down. I've always just used a general purpose powder called Pestene, for donkies, chickens, guineas and the odd old horse who has been rundown & contracted them. Pour a little powder along the topline of the animal & rub it in a little(don't have to cover them in it because the mites travel around the body). Clean out their housing, removing any old straw, etc, to a place in the weather where any bugs on it will die, then sprinkle the powder liberally all over the place. Keep animals out for at least a few hours before putting in fresh bedding & allowing animals in.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Surprisingly, he's in very good health other than being fat. He did have a cough a few weeks back but it cleared up. Maybe that opened the door for an infestation? I'll let her know about the powder you suggested. Hopefully we can get his stall cleared out of the mites. I'm thinking he got them from some barn swallows that are nesting in the barn. Hopefully we can get it all cleared up asap. Should I worry about any other creatures picking up the mites (dogs, horses, cats, people)? He is fairly isolated in his own stall and paddock. She hasn't been letting him out on the pasture with the horses since this started.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Rather than chemical washes get some Neem oil. 100% pure. Mix 2 tablespoons Neem the same of liquid soap to 3 pints of water and wash him weekly for three weeks with that. Use the same mix to paint the stall with.

I don't know about mites on donkeys but this mix will kill red mite in chickens, and in their houses where nothing chemical we can get in the UK will! 

Worm him with an Ivermectin based wormer too.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. The Pestene seemed to be helping. She got the chemical wash from the vet today though and did the first wash today. We sprayed the chemicals all over his stall as well. I told her about the neem oil. If the chemical wash doesn't cure him we'll give that a try. I'll keep you posted on how the little guy is doing.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm sure the Neem would work - it's one of those very useful, effective natural things. It has far less 'side effects' to many chemicals too. BUT one 'side effect' to beware of, is it's contraceptive ability. I wouldn't use it on breeding stock... including handling it yourself if you are/want to be pregnant in the near future.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry I'm just updating this now. I've been sick the past week. The little guy is all good. My friend did three dips with the stuff from the vet and treated his stall with the same chemicals. He is officially mite free! Thanks for all the suggestions and helpful responses. I super appreciate it!


----------

